# iui with low sperm count



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hiya

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the minimum sperm count is that you can do IUI with? We were lucky enough to concieve our son through icsi but funds are now low so we are thinking of trying iui in the hosp of a second child. My husbands last sperm count was 2mil.  I would appreciate any adivce.

Many Thanks
xxx


----------



## Melanie (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi, I was told by my clinic that the minimum count they look for is one million. Good Luck Melanie


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

My DH's sperm count had varied from 8 - 17 million, we tried IUI 3 times and it didn't work for us, but as they say it only takes 1.

good luck

Julia
xxxx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi,

I was in 4 IVF/ICSI on nhs and too cut a long story short, they cancelled my 1st cycle 2x days b4 e/c as i hadent been a good responder....

SO...

They offered IUI and on the day of to sample it was 7 million - and we got BFP first time   

I have pco's and DH low sperm count - so we really did beat the odd's   

Good Luck...

Sweetcheeks xxx​


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Hun

The others seem to have answered your question.I was just gonna say my dh's count was low and he was told to take a zinc supplement and it really improved his.Just a thought to maybe help a little.If you already know this just tell me to bug**r off  

Kelly x


----------

